# 7d mK II SHUTTER SPEED DROPS WHEN PHOTOGRAPHING ACTION



## ronaldbyram (May 8, 2017)

Hey all most power and wise! questions I am using my 7D Mark II shooting sports. (Amatur Rodeo) Sunday nights. with a 70-200 mk I in JPG. At the beginning in sun, using the fastest CF card. The shutter Flys. But as night time comes on and the poor arena lights come up. The ISO will hit 16000 and trying to hold a 1/500 shot. I will max our the camera. But I notice that the shutter speed drops. Any wisdom as to offer why? I've tried to turn off all extra options that I could. Just trying to under stand. Oh btw I will take approx 2000 for an event.


----------



## LordofTackle (May 8, 2017)

Hm, just a guess: could it be the anti-flicker option? Just guessing since you mentioned the arena lights...
This ensures that your pictures are all equally lighted, but should slow down your frame rate a bit.

-Sebastian


----------



## Duckman (May 8, 2017)

My guess would be: shooting with higher ISO has a significantly larger file size and that is slowing down the camera?
-J


----------



## Mikehit (May 8, 2017)

There are so many variables.
Moving down the chain, in dull light the camera can take longer to calculate focus and this will affect the burst rate; then the shutter speed is maybe the most important - I believe Canon specify maximum burst rate at 1/1000 (or even 1/2000?) sec so your speed of 1/500 will hinder shooting rate. Then there is the buffer and the card writing speed - in some lighting conditions the filesize can go up to 30MB which will increase write times (and fill the buffer quicker).


----------



## sanj (May 8, 2017)

All of the above.


----------



## tron (May 8, 2017)

AI Servo 1st and 2nd image priority settings should affect fps.


----------



## ksgal (May 8, 2017)

It is probably the anti flicker, it is very noticeable in poor lit arenas.


----------



## Mikehit (May 8, 2017)

I thought anti-flicker was 'off' by default, so unless the OP has turned it on it would not be a factor.


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2017)

I'm betting on 2nd shutter focus priority. That alone would do it in poor light.


----------



## Jopa (May 8, 2017)

I noticed the same with my 1dx2. The fps drop like twice...
Does it really make sense to switch priority to balance or speed (it's on focus accuracy now)? I don't really want out of focus images neither.


----------



## ronaldbyram (May 10, 2017)

Thank you gang! I just checked and the anti Flicker is Disabled. I will go and check the other options. and Report back. 1st/2nd curtain focus.. and the file sizes. I had a friend also say that with the dim lights that the camera might be trying to attain focus lock with the poor contrast.


----------

